# Best Local Freebase 18mg MTL now that Twisp is gone?



## Beechtrees (13/1/22)

Hi guys

Looking for suggestions on the best locally produced 50:50 18mg freebase to replace good old twisp polar mint?
If not locally produced, then locally available ?

Twisp polar mint was just perfect - the right balance of mint/menthol and perfect throat hit.
Most alternatives I've tried are imbalanced - too menthol or too sweet (endearmint)
Looking for something right in-between.

Have tasted the vuse flavours and not impressed especially with their mint.
Have tried liqua two mint and doesnt quite do it either.

TIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (13/1/22)

A similar dilemma to what I had. I was mixing Liqua menthol with Liqua double mint and Hell high 36 mg menthol to get my exact mix right. This led me down the path of DIY.

Perhaps speak to @ivc_mixer and outline what you want and he can supply you. His product easily matches and outperforms a lot of commercial juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (13/1/22)

Hey @Beechtrees , try Polar Mint from Vapour Mountain perhaps.

You can customer order a liquid on the link below from their site as they only do 12mg as the highest MTL Nic option in their standard line, just select the Polar Mint flavor and select 18mg Nic strength and give it a bash.

https://vapourmountain.co.za/product/custom-made-juice-cmj/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/1/22)

Beechtrees said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Looking for suggestions on the best locally produced 50:50 18mg freebase to replace good old twisp polar mint?
> If not locally produced, then locally available ?
> ...


Sent you a PM

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/1/22)

Beechtrees said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Looking for suggestions on the best locally produced 50:50 18mg freebase to replace good old twisp polar mint?
> If not locally produced, then locally available ?
> ...



I'm.also not impressed with the vuse juices. The tobacco I got from them was supposed to be a toasted tobacco replacement. At least the 18mg hit didn't disappoint.
The mango tasted artificial.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

